# Looking for local sawmill for hardwood lumber



## tctaylor79 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey all, I'm in the Hudson Valley Region of New York and I'm looking for a good local sawmill with a plentiful array of hardwoods. Anyone in or around the New Paltz area know of a mill with decent prices and a good reputation?


----------



## John1 (Aug 3, 2008)

I met a guy up in the Cherrytown area on one of those back roads between Kerhonkson and the Ashokan Res that had a mill in his yard. His name is Adam Wise. [email protected] I never purchased anything from him and his stuff is probably green but it's worth a shot - he's around the corner from you. I don't know if you'll find anyone other than Condin in Stormville with kiln dried. Oh there's a guy named Roland Gallo in Hopewell Jct right on the ramp from 84 to Taconic that was selling out of his garage but haven't seen that he's still selling but he had nice KD at fair prices. Let me know if you find anything else. I want to check out bards and beams in Fairfield NJ.


----------



## John1 (Aug 3, 2008)

There's also a guy with an ad on CL today


----------



## tctaylor79 (Apr 19, 2011)

Bards and Beams looks amazing! I actually work in the Marbletown area all the time, I'll have to see if I can't find the guy in Kerhonkson. Thanks for the heads up John. I'll definitely post if I find any good deals. PS - What part of Long Island are you from? My wife grew up near Patchogue.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Tim Boards and Beams in Fairfield NJ, there is also a place write in Danbury on I thinks its 7 that I have passed going to Woodcraft, it is about 5 minutes off 84.


----------



## John1 (Aug 3, 2008)

I live in East Moriches and I'm in Patchogue all the time, in fact I'll be there this afternoon. Where in New Paltz are you? I go up there to ride a few times a year and my son lives in Poughkeepsie. That's how I found Adam - I was riding my bike up through there and saw the stacks of lumber and hunted him down. I hope to visit Boards and Beams in the near future myself for some rough poplar and to see what they have.


----------



## OlsenLumber (Feb 5, 2014)

I know its an old thread, but there is also Jeff Olsen out of Red Hook , his number is 845 750 8125 
He deals mainly in salvaged hardwood slabs.


----------



## Sceresoli (Jun 24, 2015)

Obviously this thread is old but does anyone know if these guys are still open/selling? Im in Beacon and am looking for new long term supplier.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

One in Sugar Loaf - Laroe. 845 469-4432


----------

